# Adenoma with mild dysplasia



## tomtom2 (Nov 6, 2009)

Should a colon polyp with a DX of tubular adenoma with mild dysplasia; be coded 211.3 or 235.2? We are having an intra-office disagreement on this. 

Thanks


----------



## LTibbetts (Nov 6, 2009)

I would use the 2113. The dysplasia means abnormal tissue development so I woul think that the polyp description would suffice for that. Just my two cents...


----------

